# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Муж - непреданный

## Aniruddha das

- Ekaterina Hilario 


Харе Кришна!

Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне обратить мужа к преданному служению? Без его поддержки очень сложно этим заниматься одной. Как можно привлечь его? Он не атеист, но, скорее, верит в Брахман, чем в личность Бога. Спасибо!

Отвечает Девананда Пандит дас:

Харе Кришна!
У вас искреннее желание, оно непременно победит, если вы будете действовать без излишней напористости и с терпением. Ваш муж – это ваша вторая половина, это ваша карма. Его необходимо принять таким, какой он есть. Если вы будете выполнять вашу дхарму, ваши обязанности по отношению к нему, то он это непременно оценит. Делайте это как ваше служение Кришне. Просите мужа совершать какое-то посильное служение, пусть оказывает вам помощь. Таким образом, вы сможете задействовать и его в очистительном процессе. Не старайтесь навязать ему свои взгляды, не пытайтесь «проповедовать», идя на конфронтацию, доказывая, что ваша жизненная позиция самая правильная.

Вам, как и большинству женщин в похожем положении, сильно хочется, чтобы муж поскорее занял в семье свою истинную позицию ответственного лидера. Если вы утверждаете, что он «верит в Брахман», похоже, что он, как и большинство современных мужчин, в своем психическом развитии застрял в детском возрасте. Так уж воспитывают современных мальчиков, им не прививают чувство ответственности.

Служите ему, потому что он ваш муж. Молитесь за него, потому что он застрял в мальчишестве. Задействуйте его в простом преданном служении, потому что даже неосознанное преданное служение способно привить человеку высший вкус. Постепенно все получится. Бхакти переходит от сердца к сердцу.

----------

